# Marijuana and M.E.



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience, advice or knowledge about the use of Marijuana for symptomatic relief for M.E.I have seen so many times about its potential benefits for the treatment of pain for FM and MS sufferers...and wondered whether it had any benefits for the relief of M.E. symptoms such as muscle pain and fatigue.I don't know enough about the subject as a whole to make an informed decision, I guess it is possible that use of such a substance could in fact worsen symptoms...but I'm just curious.Over New Year at a friends house I tried some, and it may have been a total coincidence but for two days after I slept better than I have done in years and also found that my aches in my legs were gone including my restless legs at night.A friend of mine who had M.E. for four years smokes it regularly and whether its related or not, he has now recovered sufficiently well to lead a normal working and social life...Let me know your opinions, thoughts etc on this issue...Clair


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

What is ME??


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It is another term used for CFS or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome.(I know nothing about marijuana's affect on it, sorry!)


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I dont know,I cannot do it due to the legality issue,but maybe someday they will include fibro/ME patients in studies for medicinal marijuana. Gosh,I hope so.Anyone that can post any links re this type of thing??(research studies available,etc)Thanks.Celticlady


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'd be interested to know if it has benefits for Fibro, also.I've heard it is beneficial to headaches sufferers, too.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I think that since there has not been any official studies to conclude if marijuana has any beenficial effects on the symptoms of fibromyalgia that most information on it is anecdotal.However, if you search on the internet using ISP's such as Google, a wealth of anecdotal evidence pops up from fibromyalgia sufferers that use marijuana and swear by it.IMO, I beleive these reports must be genuine, because no one individual or organisation profits financially from these claims...just a thought.Here are a few titbits I found on pian relief and Marijuana.. http://www.mmco-scotland.org.uk/medical.ph...fibromylgia.php http://www.alzheimersupport.com/library/sh...57/T/Alzheimers


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey everyone, I do use marijuana on a daily basis (for years), and it really helps my pain a great deal, I have Endo, IBS, IC, CFS and now Fibro...It's the ONLY thing that really helps my pain and allows me to be able to function and get through chronic pain days, it relaxes my muscles and relieves my nausea. It's like my life support...or else I would be in bed everyday. Although....if u smoke too much at one time you'll just get high then realxed, hungry, tired and then go to sleep...but you'll get the best rest of your life. In moderation it works well, but it's a temporary relief as with any pain killer, but it works a hell of a lot better than any pain killer I've tried.....if it didn't they wouldn't give it to chronically ill patients.I always smoke right before going to bed so I can sleep...or else I'm an insomniac from the pain, so I know longer have any sleep disturbances, I did in the past. It also helps give me an appetite...which I need, I'm really losing a lot of weight from being sick. My doc knows that I smoke on a daily basis, she doesn't have a prob with it. This is just my personal experience, hopefully it will be decriminalized soon or legal....if not I may have to move to Amsterdam....lol







Take care


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Wow! That's interesting. Both my sons have offered to get me some to try, but I didn't want them to be put in a predicament for me (sure was nice of them, though). My oldest son knows of several people who use it as you do, bkisis, and it helps their headaches, etc, too.Cancer patients have found that it eases their nauseousness and pain from chemo treatments.Not sure I like the idea of it increasing appetite, though. I need to lose weight, not gain. LOL.I've been all for legalizing it for a long time already. Wish it would happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

I wish it would be legalized for pain control too. I can't take any pain meds because it causes my IBS-C to flare up to badly. I've never tried it, but if someone brought me some right now I'd jump at the chance to try it (if I could jump.)


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My feelings about the marijuana are the risks of using this drug outweighs the positive. Sure, it may get you through the day, but the chemicals that are in the hemp/cannabis are very dangerous. Combine it with smoking cigarettes and you double the risks. It effects the brain cells, the lungs, and stays in your body much longer than you would think. It stores its toxins in your fat cells. The THC clears from the blood system through the kidneys in about thirty days, but still the residue of other chemicals remain for a long time. I realize that people will argue that medicines can do the same, but through experience of losing a dear beloved aunt, (smoked marijuana daily) and discussing facts with her doctor, safer alternatives will be my route to take. I mean no offense to anyone that is a user. Just be aware of the harm outweighing the temporary relief.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

I agree with Rowe2. I think it's worse than cigarettes. I do understand that if it's the only thing that helps why someone would use it.I haven't smoked it in 30 years, I wouldn't start again now. Good luck, though....much love and light to you, m-


----------



## answers4u (Jan 17, 2003)

Just because I am one person telling you about a nutritional shake that is from a corporation, I hope you will still read this. I am one person that cares and has had IBS and seen dozens who have fibro. I think Dr's make a fortune off the sick and they never do tell us why we got sick in the first place. They prescribe meds to mask the problem. Like if you had a headache, you'd take an aspirin, but it wasn't lack of aspirin that made your head ache. If fact if you do some checking almost any disease can be traced back to a lack of nutrients, minerals, herbs, or protiens. I've seen miracles happen when we give our bodies all the necessary nutrients, minerals, herbs, and protiens. My IBS symptoms were gone in 9 days, been regular ever since. I do this business because of what I've felt, seen, and because I want to help people. Because of this business I've been able to help my family and friends feel better than ever. If Reliv was a store in Omaha, how many people would be hearing the wonderful results? None. Give your body what it needs. Freedom1###huntel.net


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Answers4u, this thread is about Marijuana and ME (CFS).We have a Products forum where your post which seems to be marketing will be well received: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...m&f=5&submit=Go


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Whilst browsing the internet looking for information on the use of marijuana for relief of CFS/M.E. I came across a dedicated medical resource on the subject of using marijuana for medical purposes...it makes interesting and eye opening reading....but don't ask me to tell you what it says...typical M.E. brain-fog I've forgotten already!







here is the link http://www.nap.edu/readingroom/books/marimed/ Clair


----------

